

Ask HN: Software Engineer soon to graduate, where to go? - ryanshawty

I am soon to graduate with an undergraduate degree in Software Engineering. Recently I applied to The Guardian for their graduate software developer role, I flew through the the first 2 stages (beating possibly hundreds) and unfortunately I fell at the last stage. The Guardian basically wanted examples of large team work I&#x27;ve participated in, but how am I going to get that if I&#x27;ve never been in a long running job and at uni the max group work is like 5 people... Anyway, failing to get into The Guardian has made me think, I don&#x27;t want to work for megalithic company where my talents probably would go to waste (even though they said I was one of best at completing the technical challenge...).<p>In short, I want to help a startup but I&#x27;m having trouble finding any that are looking for a graduate web&#x2F;software developer, any tips? I&#x27;m even considering leaving software development behind to do something else.
======
giuscri
I cannot answer your question (I'm a CS undergraduate), but did you know about
this subreddit?

>
> [http://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions](http://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions)

I didn't know about that. There's plenty of questions answered. It might
inspire you somehow.

